# I need to ask this question



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

If I sound stupid, forgive me ahead of time.

Does anyone feel as if they are losing their identity? Almost as if you will lose it one day, completely?

Please help me figure this out.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

No. If anything, I feel that I am gaining an identity as this individual with dp.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> No. If anything, I feel that I am gaining an identity as this individual with dp.


That's what happened to me, Sarah!


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

MEGA said:


> If I sound stupid, forgive me ahead of time.
> 
> Does anyone feel as if they are losing their identity? Almost as if you will lose it one day, completely?
> 
> Please help me figure this out.


Identity fragmentation..., I think the dp is a result of that not the contrary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

MEGA said:


> If I sound stupid, forgive me ahead of time.
> 
> Does anyone feel as if they are losing their identity? Almost as if you will lose it one day, completely?
> 
> Please help me figure this out.


Not a stupid question as far as I'm concerned. However, I don't feel like I'm loosing my identity, rather I feel like I've gained quite a few extras of both sexes! Is that a bit strange?

Cheers, Philos


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

Philos said:


> Not a stupid question as far as I'm concerned. However, I don't feel like I'm loosing my identity, rather I feel like I've gained quite a few extras of both sexes! Is that a bit strange?
> 
> Cheers, Philos


Dont take this the wrong way, but are you serious? Wouldnt that be multiple personality disorder. I do not have any "alters" as DID suggests.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

MEGA said:


> Dont take this the wrong way, but are you serious? Wouldnt that be multiple personality disorder. I do not have any "alters" as DID suggests.


Hi MEGA,

Hmm, that's what they keep telling me! Ohhh yeah I am being serious here. That honestly is the way I am. But I'm quite sure there's more than a few of each........Only time will tell with this one...

Take care, Philos


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

Philos said:


> Hi MEGA,
> 
> Hmm, that's what they keep telling me! Ohhh yeah I am being serious here. That honestly is the way I am. But I'm quite sure there's more than a few of each........Only time will tell with this one...
> 
> Take care, Philos


so youre fully aware of these other personalities? I didnt know that was possible. What do professionals say can help you? Does medicine help etc?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

MEGA said:


> so youre fully aware of these other personalities? I didnt know that was possible. What do professionals say can help you? Does medicine help etc?


PM me if you wish. It's just getting a little bit too personal for me out here.

Cheers, Philos


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

Philos said:


> PM me if you wish. It's just getting a little bit too personal for me out here.
> 
> Cheers, Philos


Interesting you said that, I already sent one.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> No. If anything, I feel that I am gaining an identity as this individual with dp.


It seems almost as if DP reveals what is already there. Besides the forgeting who you are kind of stuff.


----------

